# Liberty @ Sun - my take



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I decided to take in the first ever game of the Connecticut Sun tonight. A couple of quick thoughts - Debbie Black does more on the floor than what a box score can tell - she was in better shape than anyone on the floor tonight. Rebecca Lobo still has her shot but it is painful to watch her move up and down the floor, it looks like it hurts and she is slow... slow... slow..... they ran a zone D with Lobo was in the game and she just camps in the lane. Interesting, for a while they played Black at PG and moved PeeWee Johnson to shooting guard and it was quite effective. Sales was dressed but didn't play. 

NY - Kaz and Yamaski were dressed but didn't even warm up. Creamer looks good. Not much else to say about NY. They looked OK for having been together for a week. 

Even though the Sun stayed in the game, they really looked out of shape and out of sync. I could sware I was watching an expansion team. Maybe Sales will help them significantly. If not, I am afraid May 24th against the Sparks on National TV is going to be very UGLY.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Courant Article


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Thanks, Gym Rat. I sure wish we still had the season pass, not that it would have helped last night.

I agree about Debbie Black. She is a little fireball. I kinda like that line up with Black as pg and Johnson as 2 guard. So, Katie Douglas AND Adrienne Johnson are the small forwards? That's a talented duo right there. 

I did wonder how Lobo fits into an up and down the court, fast team. Must solely be the Connecticut connection to have her there. 

Why such a small crowd? I thought Conn had the fans! Hope they aren't too ticked at Mohegan getting the games.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Do u think the bad play has 2 do with no nykesha or do u tihnk theyll do as poorly when she plays?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I would have loved to see Debbie "The Tanzmanian Devil" Black play when she was younger. What is she? 38 years old and she still goes at it like its her last game. 

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I think the crowd was so small because it was a preseason game, on a week night (school night), and it took me nearly an hour to get to the place from Hartford. I think my kid was one of the few kids at the game - I guess I am a bad parent.

I think Sales is going to make the Sun much better - obviously. But I think it is going to take them a while to come together with a new coach/system. I have no idea how Lobo will survive an uptempo game. I was sitting there wishing someone else would bring the ball in to give her a little more time to get down the floor. UGH.

Debbie Black is as tough as they come and in better shape than anyone on the floor, without a doubt.


----------

